# 2.1 speakers for LCD TV.Budget around 4000



## Ronnie11 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have a 42 inch lg lcd tv. I am looking for a good set of speakers preferably 2.1 with an RMS output of 50 watts or more. My budget is 4000. How many options do i have in the market?


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2016)

Buy Philips DSP475U Soundbar (with Wired Subwoofer) Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 12, 2016)

Minion said:


> Buy Philips DSP475U Soundbar (with Wired Subwoofer) Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


Hi Thanks for this. This brings me to a query i was wondering for a while. Could you tell me the difference in quality between soundbar and a regular computer speaker. Is there a significant difference in audio quality between the two. How do i go about connecting it. My Tv model is LG 42 ld460.
LCD TV - Televisions - 42LD460 - LG Electronics Australi
Are there any other options of connecting speakers aside from the regular 3.5 mm jack?


----------



## Minion (Jul 12, 2016)

The reason why I suggested Philips DSP47U Its pretty powerful at 300 watts RMS and for some odd reason computer speakers produces low sound when connected to TV.

For connecting this speaker to TV you need this Buy  2.5m Meter 3.5mm Jack To 2 Rca Stereo Audio Sound Cable Plug  Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Minion said:


> The reason why I suggested Philips DSP47U Its pretty powerful at 300 watts RMS and for some odd reason computer speakers produces low sound when connected to TV.
> 
> For connecting this speaker to TV you need this Buy  2.5m Meter 3.5mm Jack To 2 Rca Stereo Audio Sound Cable Plug  Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping



Thanks again. I was googlng this soundbar and i found conflicting sound output. Some sites claiming its 3000 watts PMPO which is i think 30 watts RMS(or am i mistaken)??!!I am willing to increase budget to 5000 if i get better set of speakers.
About the RCA cable, is there a difference in audio quality between a 3.5 mm jack and rca?There is one 3.5 mm jack in my tv . Would connecting a 3.5 mm jack directly to the speakers cause loss in audio quality?


----------



## Minion (Jul 13, 2016)

If you need theater like sound quality you need to spend atleast 8k else get Sony D8 but sound Quality is nothing special.

That Philips speakers needed RCA So i suggested them and honestly 3.5mm,RCA all are lossy except HDMI and Optical.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2016)

Minion said:


> If you need theater like sound quality you need to spend atleast 8k else get Sony D8 but sound Quality is nothing special.
> 
> That Philips speakers needed RCA So i suggested them and honestly 3.5mm,RCA all are lossy except HDMI and Optical.



Thanks Minion for explaining things out. Going for the sound bars then.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks Minion for explaining things out. Going for the sound bars then.



Sorry I'm bit late.

Just one pointer...
Bass cannot be controlled in this sound bar. The only reason I avoided is that & it was quite bassy when I auditioned it in different stores.

So settled for F&D F700UF @3700 from amazon. Decent buy just to pump up the volume of TV.


----------

